# Cooler Horsemanship



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello from Va! I'm thinking about doing a 3 day clinic with James Cooler. But I don't know anything about him other than he's one of the Wild Card trainers at Road to the Horse, it's reasonably priced and only 1 1/2 hrs (hauling) from where I live. 

I called the ranch and spoke with the owner, she is soo nice! The ranch is 500+ acres, with access to another 500 or so acres. You work with your horse in the morning and trail ride in the afternoon as a group with him and his wife. You alsomhave time to ride out by yourself on the trails each day. One of the really big pluses is two days before the clinic they're hosting an ACTHA ride so I'm thinking we can work through some of those obstacles.

Anyone have any experience with him? He's got big shoes to fill after doing a Chris Cox clinic last November . TIA!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Never heard of him. But I do love Chris Cox!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Never heard of him. But I do love Chris Cox!!!!!!!


The Chris Cox clinic was probably a once in a life time opportunity for me. He is not doing any clinics on the east coast this year  I will say, It was a life changing event.

I know people don't believe that but it truly was. He is amazing. I still can't believe I actually went on a trail ride (the 2nd day) with him. He is as real as you can get, a humble man and a great trainer.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with and back up everything you just said!!! He came here to Hawaii earlier this year and did awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw several pictures of him in HI. Now that's way too far away for me . Did you ride with him or audit?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Audit. My own horses are in Oregon. I may go with my horse when I get back home to Oregon.


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

If you go, tell him one of his English Girls from Ga said hi

We are thinking about doing a Craig Cameron clinic this fall. He looks like a really fun trainer to work with!

I will let you know about this guy James Cooler. He is most likely an up and coming star cowboy. Might hear about more him at RTTH. Know anyone going?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry-I just saw "cooler Horsemanship" and I am thinking there was an actual cooler involved, which sounded fun.......now-back on track......


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol yeah i know a few ppl going to RTTH. All CC fans


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like him too......saw him there a couple years ago.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Sorry-I just saw "cooler Horsemanship" and I am thinking there was an actual cooler involved, which sounded fun.......now-back on track......


I thought the same thing. My wife's horse knows how to open them (coolers) and grab a drink for you. One problem is he will keep doing it until the cooler is empty. Can't drink them that fast! 😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

I want that horse!! Is he for sale . Lol!


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't find any info on how Cooler did at RTTH, did see a picture of him with his unbroken horse posted on FB today. Luckily I have a friend who went and was going to check him out andlet me know what she thought. We were both at the Chris Cox clinic in Ga this fall and she's done a lot of clinics and even works tour stops for him. Regardless, my friends and I are looking forward to a great girlfriend weekend with our horses!


----------

